# New Replacement Virgin Tivo



## Diamond Mike (Dec 21, 2002)

Just had a new Tivo installed after mine (which I got a year ago) started playing up (frozen picture on recordings, spontaneously rebooting). The engineer confirmed that were faulty sectors on the hard disk and also said that mine was the first 1tb machine that he had encountered with such a fault so I hope that I have just been unlucky and others don't suffer the same fate.

It's a pain having to set up season passes and wish lists again (if only one could change the defaults on the express series link, I want "new only", not repeats as well!) and it was a shame losing what we hadn't watched but at least I now have a machine that works without any glitches.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Think I said ages ago that I'd like to see "profiles" backed up, incl all SPs etc.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Indeed. I think they're working on it.


----------

